# transport to France - any idea how much??



## shazza283 (7 February 2010)

Just a ball park really - horse going from Gloucester to a bit North of Paris - can wait to join a load. 

Asking for a friend to try to stop her driving it in a trailer!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	

















Oh and recommendations would be gratefully received - he's the new, very precious, man in her life!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Please and thank you! xx


----------



## Weezy (7 February 2010)

TBH I would prob take him myself via trailer too, sorry!


----------



## Zebedee (7 February 2010)

No problem with taking the trailer really if she's a good (sympathetic) driver &amp; the horse travels well.
When a GB rider won the World Endurance champs her horse was trailered all the way to Spain (&amp; back !!)

Otherwise contact some international transporters &amp; try &amp; get a place on a shared load.


----------



## Nakipa (7 February 2010)

I brought a horse from Gloucester to the Dordogne in August and it cost £450 plus VAT.  That was with ETA and they did a brilliant job.


----------



## shazza283 (7 February 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - I probably should have explained the trailer story a bit more and why I'm worried for her - she's never driven a trailer before, brand new horse and only a 5yo,  it's never travelled in a trailer before and it's a 10hr trip in a car no trailer in tow.

I'd go with her but I live about 300 miles from Glous and she wants to go when I just can't get time off work 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'd heard good things abot ETA - thank you for recommendation x


----------



## justapaddy (8 February 2010)

Cases like the recent EIA are one of the raesons I would never send a horse on a shared load. Horses get picked up and dropped off all over Europe. You never know what your horse is going to come into contact with.


----------



## Booboos (8 February 2010)

I recently got a quote for 600 plus VAT from Shrops to the South of France, so should be a lot less for your friend. 


*Nakipa*  who did your horse travel with? I could do with recommendations of reliable transporters.


----------



## Weezy (8 February 2010)

Ahhh OK, prob not ideal to take in trailer then!

I have always used ECS transport for Spain, they do France too, but I know that Kevin has moved over to horsebox hire too, nice little Theaults - maybe this is the way to go?

www.ecshorsetransport.com


----------



## tedster (8 February 2010)

I have used LOC transport they were great, cost £500 to ship over two ponies this was 3years ago  but I would deffo use again!


----------



## Booboos (8 February 2010)

Thanks *Wheezy* and  *tedster* . OP sorry for highjacking the thread!


----------



## cruiseline (13 February 2010)

We have just been quoted £575 to take a horse from Shropshire to Spain.


----------

